# What color eye would you want?



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Whatever you want!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Green!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Red glowing demonic eyes would be great but I'm okay with my boring poopy brown eyes for now.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I like my eye color; blue near the outside, yellow near the pupil.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I checked other because there is not a "no change" option. My eye color is one thing I have always liked. I have an unusual hazel color to my eyes. Seems greener at times. It's one of my best features and I always get compliments on them. I wouldnt change my eye color for any other color.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Green. I don't think you can really have the shade I would want:


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm happy with my blue.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

i seem to know a lot of girls with really pale eyes, it looks amazing, i wonder if it seems weird when i eyeball their eyeballs

i quite like mine as they are, kinda different but not too flashy


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Whatever. I still think brown eyes are underrated.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I like grey eyes, and I'm black so I think they would look good with my skin colour
However I don't really mind my brown eyes


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Other: no change to my eye color. While the results (so far) _do_ show that my particular eye color isn't anybody's top choice, I like my (brown) eyes just the way they are.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

blue, of course. masterrace eye color.sadly i have the inferior poopy brown eyes =(


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Light green. People who have light green eyes look freaky yet attractive. I have light brown eyes with a hint of yellow in them. People have asked me what color my eyes are....they're brown. I had someone tell me I have hazel eyes which I don't. Hazel is a trippy eye color.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Red, yellow, something cool and not brown blue or hazel


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Red


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I like my blue eyes, they can look slightly green in certain lighting because of the yellow ring. Grey eyes might also go well with my pale skin but I prefer my current eye colour. Perhaps a mix of grey, blue and green would look cool.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Purple, green or black would be cool (like black sclera as well.) I'd rather have the ability to just change my eye colour when I felt like it to whatever I felt like though.

You know rainbow occasionally would be cool too.

I love dark eyes on other people though.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Was thinking about this the other day and I would want heterochromia  - not sure which colour for each eye though, maybe green and blue.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd really like to have green eyes.


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

I kind of like my brown eyes, but I wouldn't mind having grey eyes.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I have dark brown eyes and I like them that way. I think I'd look stupid with any other colour.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh, you've got green eyes, oh, you've got blue eyes, oh, you've got grey eyes.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I've always wanted brown eyes since I was little, because I just think they look so nice on people. Maybe it's because they're darker. I think they kind of work like make up in a way and draw more attention to the eye area. 

Green eyes are cool too but it's sometimes hard to find photos that aren't ridiculously over-edited lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I always thought green eyes were awesome.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

green 👌👌👌

my blue eyes are.. fine tbh, but green eyes would be awesome af


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

I have green eyes, but I wouldn't mind some sea-blue eyes.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

BIG and BROWN..

I was talking to my beautician who was 1/2 black 1/2 native (cherokee), and she had these big brown eyes that you just couldn't stop looking at. 

I told her, i wasn't gay or anything but i just couldn't stop looking at her when she spoke. When i described her eyes, she looked at me, and said: "Girl, i don't think you know this, but you have the same eye shape and color that i do!"

This lets you know just how "not so self-aware" i truly am.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

TuxedoChief said:


> I'm happy with my blue.


Same. Dark blue, baby.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Not bothered. I'm fine keeping my green eyes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

My eyes are hazel and I guess I like that, but it'd be nice if the green was more vibrant looking.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

White.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Light brown or hazel


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

I love my eyes as they are. They are kind of like an olive green colour with a golden ring around the pupils.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine are blue and I'm happy with that.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I voted for my color, green. I'm pretty happy with them, especially when I wear gold or purple eye-shadow, it really makes them pop.
My husband has these gorgeous blue-grey eyes. :3 We're a pretty pair.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

As long as it's a light color, the opposite of mine, then colored contacts can make it whatever you want.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

To want for? for me? I'm ok with my dark eyes, for a girlfriend grey color is the best color ever


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Hazel eyes. They look so pretty on olive or tan skinned people, or any skin color for that matter.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I think heterochromia looks cool. I'd like to maybe have one eye blue and another a darker shade of blue.


----------



## Zadaliya (Apr 7, 2015)

I was going to say violet but then I saw rainbow. Still, violet would be grand.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Gray. It matches my personality.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm content with my own eye colour. A dark, grayish kind of blue. Ring of gold around the black. Or do all eyes have that?


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

no eyes lol
but yea, i picked grey


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

(I'm sticking to natural eye colors...I could get carried away with some fantasy colors!)

I've always wanted green eyes. They seems so lovely and mine are just so plain. :sigh

...

A slim majority so far has voted for blue eyes? I'd trade my bland wishy-washy blue eyes for somebody's lovely green ones. If they don't mind being nearsighted, that is.

ETA:



Steve French said:


> I'm content with my own eye colour. A dark, grayish kind of blue. Ring of gold around the black. Or do all eyes have that?


Mine certainly don't. ;_; Just bland washed-out wishy-washy blue. Like blecchy denim.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I got curious and looked it up. I have central heterochromia. Different colour round the iris due to low amounts of melanin. Or something like that.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> A slim majority so far has voted for blue eyes? I'd trade my bland wishy-washy blue eyes for somebody's lovely green ones. If they don't mind being nearsighted, that is.


I will trade brown eyes for pretty much anything with the warning that you will be legally blind without corrective lenses and light sources will never look normal again. If I slide my glasses off all light is a big blurry blotch of color and if I have them on light streaks various directions. Same with contacts. I hate driving at night in the rain because all I see is a huge reflection of color everywhere and I can't find any road markers.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I like my eyes the way they are, sort of a blueish grey.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I got blue eyes and i will keep them thanks but i think brown eyes look the best


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like my brown eyes.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

I like my eye color (blue), but green would be cool too


----------



## griffin1000 (Nov 12, 2014)

Heterochromia; one green eye and one blue eye, like Josh Henderson.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I chose red because I want to look like I have sharingans. (EEK) xD

But a more realistic color, I would choose green. My best friend had hazel eyes, I hate her..


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I've always wanted bright yellow eyes that preferably somehow glow in the dark.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Blue is the closest to turquoise ^_^ For Halloween I always wanted glowing red eyes lol. Well, in general, I just wish our eyes could glow and change colors!


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Blue like my dad


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

my eyes are apparently brown but they become green when the sun hits my face, so i wouldn't change it, people get so amazed.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Oho!*



PrincessV said:


> I chose red because *I want to look like I have sharingans*. (EEK) xD
> 
> But a more realistic color, I would choose green. *My best friend had hazel eyes, I hate her..*


I'm sorry for saying this-and I mean no offense-but I had to laugh at this.

Being a Naruto fan myself, I can see why you'd want the red eyes.

As for the remark regarding your friend, I just had to! I know you don't mean it, but the fact that you can make such a remark tells me that you're both very close. I envy that.

Anyway, thanks for your post!

Made my day.

Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

That Random Guy said:


> I'm sorry for saying this-and I mean no offense-but I had to laugh at this.
> 
> Being a Naruto fan myself, I can see why you'd want the red eyes.
> 
> ...


These types of responses make me so happy!! You can laugh at me all you want. :grin2:

The Uchihas are extremely sexy and op. Who wouldn't want sharingans?! hehe.

When I made that remark, notice I used a past tense, "had"  we don't talk anymore (due to my anxiety, we grew apart), but yes we were super close. I could still hit her up probably, but it's been a long time.

Thanks for YOUR post. :heart


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Green or icy blue.

With purple eyeshine.


----------



## Esther1123 (Oct 10, 2015)

I guess a deeper blue would be nice.Maybe navy. I'm pretty happy with my central heterochromatic eyes, which are blue with hazely green around the pupil, and then the limbus around my iris is a deeper blue. I guess those are called tiger eyes, at least that's what I've read before. 
Also, brown eyed people, please don't knock brown eyes. They are usually very nice, especially the deep dark brown Scottish kind ( look at pictures of David Tennant and Robert Carlyle to see what I mean). Sigh  You could drown in those. 
Meh, I can see value in all the colors, actually. As long as they are kind, that's what really matters.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Green. Mainly because my dad had green eyes... Too bad I didn't get them.


----------



## Amygdaland (Nov 8, 2015)

Perkins said:


> Whatever. I still think brown eyes are underrated.


Agreed.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

I have brown but i would love green eyes. I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

I have blue/grey, I am ok with that. I like brown/black eyes. For me eye color by itself is not important though.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

The most beautiful thing about eyes is not their colour, so I never thought about this. 
I'm ok with the colour I have now, it's not like I have to gaze into my eyes. Let the others deal with it ^^


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

A nice violet eye-colour would be nice  I have dark green eyes though.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Even though rainbow sounds pretty badass, imma have to say green. I already have green eyes, but it would be cool if they were even more green. They're kinda light grey in bright light which is annoying. But i'm fine with how they are really. It's the only part of my body that i've ever gotten compliments on, so why change it.


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

I always wanted my dad's big, blue-grey eyes. Too bad my witch sisters got them, instead :/

I also love green eyes, especially the more iridescent they are. And I'd like to have dark, almost pitch-black hair to go with them. The more contrast, the better!

That being said, beautiful dark doe-eyes are really captivating as well.

The ex-s.o.'s late father had a hard time making eye contact with me. Come to find out, it was because of my _eyes_! He said they were "wicked" looking! I've also had people say I look intimidating, when I've been nothing but nice to them! I could understand, if I were shooting eye daggers (or I had ever GIVEN them eye daggers), but when I've always been gracious and friendly toward them!?

Maybe it's the RBF...or "wicked" eyes!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Dark brown


Coloured eyes look freakish. :/


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I voted Other since I would want heterochromia. Having two different coloured eyes would be amazing, I envy those who have them. Mine are green, but I would want to change one of them to amber. It would suit me really well.

Brown eyes are my least favourite, especially if they're dark. The fact that it's the most common eye colour in the world makes them very boring in my opinion. I prefer other colours, and I prefer lighter eyes over darker ones in general.
_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like to have sideway eyelids to creep people out. I am happy with my color though I would like them to be speckled to give more depth and sparkle.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I've always wanted to get blue contacts. And I might. It's been proven (well, as well as they can prove it) that people respond differently to people based on eye color.

I had a supervisor at a job years ago that got purple (yes, purple) contacts. Everyone thought it was really, really cool but also a bit creepy. It just...you know, didn't look natural, at all....they were really bright purple.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

purple, I'd like to look alien, and it'd fit my personality much better.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Blue. My eyes are really the only thing I've ever been complimented on.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I want big light blue eyes like this:










Both my parents have eyes this colour, but genetics cheated me and mine are really dark grey-blue that people mistake for brown. And my mum has huge beautiful eyes, but mine are small/average.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

WineKitty said:


> I checked other because there is not a "no change" option. My eye color is one thing I have always liked. I have an unusual hazel color to my eyes. Seems greener at times. It's one of my best features and I always get compliments on them. I wouldnt change my eye color for any other color.


My eyes seem kind of green too under the correct light.
It does look nice.


----------



## Midnight Fool (Nov 15, 2015)

I'd want something along the lines of really really dark red. The kind of color that doesn't really stand out unless you really look at them. Same goes for my hair. Except that would be a really dark shade of blue. Almost black.

I'm a fat dude with tremendous self-esteem issues, though. And the last thing I need is to draw more attention to myself that could result in conflict or somebody telling me I'm trying to look like devilspawn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The contrast of being black with vivid blue or green eyes has always seemed cool to me


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I already have pretty eyes, so no need to change them.


----------

